# The best thing about SSO is...



## narad (Jul 31, 2016)

In the sea of suggestions / features threads I don't think I ever saw a thread dedicated to the things we like most about these forums? Maybe there is one, but I couldn't find it, or figure out the exact place for such a thread.

Anyway, I'll start, as it just happened to me again and it always makes me thankful for SSO. On so many other forums you see the thread title "NGD: blah maker" and you click into the thread and it's seriously like "Ordered back in September, should be done this week. So excited!" URGH! I love how SSO is so strict on NGDs so when you post it you better have that thing in your hands, none of this "on the truck for delivery", "coming soon", etc. I think I saw someone banned for doing that 







In fact, pretty tired of clickbait titles on other forums altogether. I feel like SSO is the only guitar forum that gets that these threads should be indexed on their titles and searchable.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 31, 2016)

I like the fact that there's enough action on here that I can check in a couple times a day and still learn something. What I DON'T like is not being able to rep or like anything right now. It's driving me nuts! And these pretzels are making me thirsty!


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 31, 2016)

I like about SSO..

It djents.



After being a member of several other forums, I find that SSO seems to have less overall bull..... People actually come here to talk about relevant guitar, bass, ERG, and gear related topics.

I feel like I can relate without being obligated to be on every day.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 1, 2016)

If I post a question here, there seems to always be at least one person who has the answer. Other forums I've been on: I post a question and five years later it is archived with no answers, or, I post a question and a series of responses having nothing to do with my question ensue.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 1, 2016)

People on here that like music that I'm interested in, so I can find out about amazing bands.

SSO has also taught me things about recording music, maintaining my gear, and how to save money on future purchases. The time I've spent on here has been well worth the time, if we go by "Time is money".

Oh, and it's just fun 
Still miss the "like" function though. I can't wait to get that back.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 1, 2016)

I miss a lot of things about this place that made it more fun:

1. eRep (even getting negative eRep, sometimes, because I can be a dickhead, and sometimes someone needs to tell me I'm being a dickhead)
2. Modbot 
3. Discussion here used to be more seven-string oriented. As someone who plays 7s and 8s pretty much exclusively, I prefer it when >=50% of the guitar discussion is pertinent to what I play. Not saying I want to change it, since it's obviously going to be whatever the majority needs it to be, but some days I feel a little disappointed when I go on a forum that seems to have a lull in discussion regarding its own namesake.

EDIT: Another thing I like about SS.O is how we can derail a topic in so few posts. Example: 1. What do you like about SS.O 2. I like ..., but I miss ... 3. I miss ... Voila, now thread is about what we miss about SS.O.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 1, 2016)

....that dickheads and assholes are not tolerated.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 1, 2016)

The community. 

To say nothing of the oodles of gear-pr0n.


----------



## Noxon (Aug 1, 2016)

The wealth of knowledge available. The four and a half years or so I have spent here has taught me so much. I used to think that I knew my ...., but this place showed me that I didn't know anything.


----------



## FEcorvus (Aug 1, 2016)

As a relative noob that's only played for 3 or so years, I like being able to ask dumb questions and nobody give me .... for it, soooo mostly the community


----------



## blacai (Aug 1, 2016)

I would end buying drugs or spending day after day with b**** if YOU didn't show me the things I NEED to buy.

Thanks


----------



## MFB (Aug 1, 2016)

Pondman.

You all know it's true.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 1, 2016)

The best about SSO is YOU guys'n'gals! 

- though there are always too few of the latter


----------



## Xaios (Aug 6, 2016)

vansinn said:


> The best about SSO is YOU guys'n'gals!
> 
> - though there are always too few of the latter



Alas, even regular guitar is typically a sausage-fest, and it only becomes more male-dominated the more esoteric it becomes. Who can really say why.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 6, 2016)

The people on here!! We have each others backs, in good times in bad times. We help each other learn and get the best gear.


----------



## flexkill (Aug 7, 2016)

The homepage smells like pickles.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 12, 2016)

It's informative, the average age of posters is relatively high, people here actually play guitar instead of just posting music memes all day long.


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 23, 2016)

My favorite thing about SSO is that I can log on and talk about anything from weightlifting to awesome custom builds to hilarious stories. I don't know anyone IRL except who I can nerd out about most of this stuff to... My girlfriend is getting tired of the "HEY CHECK THIS COOL GUITAR THAT PONDMAN MADE"... Hah.

Also, all yall's are cool as hell. That's kind of rare for forums these days.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 23, 2016)

MFB said:


> Pondman.
> 
> You all know it's true.



Asher likes this.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't know what else to add to the already answered question...

I've needed help and I've helped with whatever I could. I think that the best of this is in fact the WORLD WIDE community of users.

GOOD JOB guys'n' galls...


... and Pondman...


----------



## odibrom (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't know what else to add to the already answered question...

I've needed help and I've helped with whatever I could. I think that the best of this is in fact the WORLD WIDE community of users.

GOOD JOB guys'n' galls...


... and Pondman...


----------



## eugeneelgr (Sep 13, 2016)

Decent number of posts in one page. Constant flow of guitary goodness and info. Meta*guita*ist's post per page is far too low.

Not to mention they don't really like anything that isn't a superstrat/les paul. And many of the guys there have serious EQ problems.


----------



## Fraz666 (Sep 13, 2016)

I learned tons of things here, tons.


----------

